# Camo Big Cat 1250



## jb59

I have several weapons; rifles, pistols, bows, etc. but just bought my first air rifles (since my youth: bb guns, pellet, etc). It's a Gamo Big Cat 1250. Was just curious if there were than many people in here with same rifle. I haven't fired mine yet as my gun arrived without pellets (which it was supposed to have some with it), but wondered recommended distances for humanely shooting small game. This gun was advertised as shooting up to 1250 FPS but with me having not fired it, 1250 FPS doesnt mean much to me yet.

Was also wondering if there was a preferred ammo for taking out small game with this rifle.

THanks much - for any input.

Joe


----------



## spentwings

Welcome to the world of big boy air rifles Joe.

The high velocities advertised for your gun are with alloy pellets and probably PBA's in particular.
In general lead-free are high priced underperformers and not the best for hunting.

Crosman HP Premiers and Benjamin Discoveries have performed well to exceptionally well in all of my rifles as have most of the RWS pellets. Since AG's tend to be pellet sensitive in regards to accuracy, you may want to try several of the sample packs available. Here are a couple http://cdn.pyramydair.com/images/RWS-Pe ... let_lg.jpg
http://cdn.pyramydair.com/images/CR-Hun ... 22BHPA.jpg

You didn't mention caliber??? Personally,,, I don't hunt anything more tenacious than squirrels with AG's.
My self imposed limit is 20 yd headshots with the .177 and 30 yd chestshots with the .22.
Your limit may be smaller or larger depending on the skill level you're looking for.


----------



## jb59

Thanks for your reply spentwings. My Camo shoots .177. I went out and bought some yesterday and fired for the first time. Pretty smooth and less recoil than I expected. One thing I don't like is that it doesn't have a front sight so I need to sight in the scope (which leaves a little to be desired). Still, bang for the buck, I think I got a pretty good deal on the air rifle.

Thank you for your advice on pellets (below). I'll make sure to stay away from the alloy pellets.

Main reason I got this is to save my expensive ammo (.22, shotgun, etc.) for more important things, and to use this Gamo for small game only (for if and when the dreaded SHTF).

Thanks again for your suggestions!



spentwings said:


> Welcome to the world of big boy air rifles Joe.
> 
> The high velocities advertised for your gun are with alloy pellets and probably PBA's in particular.
> In general lead-free are high priced underperformers and not the best for hunting.
> 
> Crosman HP Premiers and Benjamin Discoveries have performed well to exceptionally well in all of my rifles as have most of the RWS pellets. Since AG's tend to be pellet sensitive in regards to accuracy, you may want to try several of the sample packs available. Here are a couple http://cdn.pyramydair.com/images/RWS-Pe ... let_lg.jpg
> http://cdn.pyramydair.com/images/CR-Hun ... 22BHPA.jpg
> 
> You didn't mention caliber??? Personally,,, I don't hunt anything more tenacious than squirrels with AG's.
> My self imposed limit is 20 yd headshots with the .177 and 30 yd chestshots with the .22.
> Your limit may be smaller or larger depending on the skill level you're looking for.


----------



## phoenixhunter

Sorry I'm new here but, most airgun companies test their rifles with super light alloy pellets which give the rating. You want to keep the velocity under 1100 fps. Above that can break the sound barrier and cause instability. For .177 caliber best to use 10+ grains. I use to have a gamo big cat 1200 it was my first springer I got in 2010 (I'm 24) great and accurate gun. Best ammo that I've found were the h&n power, Hunter and hunter extreme also predator polymags which I live by. I have about 12 tins for both .177 and .22. Happy shooting


----------



## jb59

phoenixhunter said:


> Sorry I'm new here but, most airgun companies test their rifles with super light alloy pellets which give the rating. You want to keep the velocity under 1100 fps. Above that can break the sound barrier and cause instability. For .177 caliber best to use 10+ grains. I use to have a gamo big cat 1200 it was my first springer I got in 2010 (I'm 24) great and accurate gun. Best ammo that I've found were the h&n power, Hunter and hunter extreme also predator polymags which I live by. I have about 12 tins for both .177 and .22. Happy shooting


Definitely good to know info. Thanks phoenixhunter. If you don't mind me asking, what was the biggest game you took down with your BigCat?


----------



## phoenixhunter

Not sure if I'm doing this right with the reply. The biggest game I took with that gun was a racoon with a .177 predator polymag about 20 yrds. I had a 700 lumen light attached to my scope it froze then dropped lol sucker weighed in at 22.5 lbs. Personally though I would go above crow / squirrel size with a .177 but at the time it was the only gun I had and I think if I used anything else besides the polymag I would have hurt it and not kill it


----------



## jb59

phoenixhunter said:


> Not sure if I'm doing this right with the reply. The biggest game I took with that gun was a racoon with a .177 predator polymag about 20 yrds. I had a 700 lumen light attached to my scope it froze then dropped lol sucker weighed in at 22.5 lbs. Personally though I would go above crow / squirrel size with a .177 but at the time it was the only gun I had and I think if I used anything else besides the polymag I would have hurt it and not kill it


Good to know. Cause I bought this Big Cat for one reason and one reason only - to hunt small game if and when I need to. Not doing so now. With the high cost of regular ammo these days, I figured it wouldn't hurt to keep this (air gun) option open in case I need it one day.

I finally sighted it in a few days ago. Amazed at the accuracy. Only downer is that I have to get so close in for the kill shot.


----------



## phoenixhunter

Well with the big cat being a springer it takes some time to wear it in but after 1000-5000 shots it'll be smoother and less noise plus in most cases an increase of velocity. With mine I killed squirrels out to 40 yards it's a great gun though


----------



## jb59

phoenixhunter said:


> Well with the big cat being a springer it takes some time to wear it in but after 1000-5000 shots it'll be smoother and less noise plus in most cases an increase of velocity. With mine I killed squirrels out to 40 yards it's a great gun though


There's so much about airguns I should have learned about air rifles before I bought the Big Cat but I'm still happy with what I have.

I still don't know which characteristics are considered best. I just read the reviews, looked at the price, and bought what seemed to be the best gun, bang for the buck.


----------



## billjac

Enjoyed the above conversation on the Gamo Big Cat. Got mine in August 2013 at Dick's and have killed a lot of squirrels and chipmunks with it and missed the same number or more. Discovered right away that the ultralight pellets that came with it were inaccurate and only exist to allow Gamo to claim 1250fps. I quickly settled on Gamo TS-10's that weigh 10.49 grains according to the can. It wasn't really until very recently that I learned the "artillery" grip and to hold the rifle gently. No part rests on a hard surface. It just lies in the open left palm with a loose grip with the right hand. The butt is against the shoulder but just barely. Early on I fired at least 150 pellets off some shooting sticks I have and wondered why they flew all around the bullseye. The fore end was lodged firmly in the X of the sticks and the butt jammed hard against my shoulder. How can you miss with such a solid hold? The springer mechanism was totally foreign to me. I do a lot of bench rest shooting with rifles but that practice made me a bad aim with the springer. Re learning to aim and shoot is hard.


----------



## phoenixhunter

I myself bought my gamo without first learning about them. What did happen was while I had my gun I did research and since I never had anyone physically teach me , reading with a gun in hand to practice helped a lot. Now I can hit a quarter 50 yards with a springer! Get comfortable with your gun. Learn the auxiliary hold find your guns favorite pellet. With practice you can become a pro. Air guns are a great sport and hobby but it takes practice and patience. Don't get frustrated and always have fun


----------



## jb59

billjac said:


> Enjoyed the above conversation on the Gamo Big Cat. Got mine in August 2013 at Dick's and have killed a lot of squirrels and chipmunks with it and missed the same number or more. Discovered right away that the ultralight pellets that came with it were inaccurate and only exist to allow Gamo to claim 1250fps. I quickly settled on Gamo TS-10's that weigh 10.49 grains according to the can. It wasn't really until very recently that I learned the "artillery" grip and to hold the rifle gently. No part rests on a hard surface. It just lies in the open left palm with a loose grip with the right hand. The butt is against the shoulder but just barely. Early on I fired at least 150 pellets off some shooting sticks I have and wondered why they flew all around the bullseye. The fore end was lodged firmly in the X of the sticks and the butt jammed hard against my shoulder. How can you miss with such a solid hold? The springer mechanism was totally foreign to me. I do a lot of bench rest shooting with rifles but that practice made me a bad aim with the springer. Re learning to aim and shoot is hard.


Yeah there's a learning curve involved with this Big Cat 1250 for me as well. I've never shot a springer before. I wasn't sure what to look for when I bought it. I guess the fixed barrel air rifles are best, makes sense to me anyway as the advantages are obvious - but the cost was so much higher! I'm happy with what I got for the $99 I spent (and free shipping/Amazon Prime).


----------



## jb59

phoenixhunter said:


> I myself bought my gamo without first learning about them. What did happen was while I had my gun I did research and since I never had anyone physically teach me , reading with a gun in hand to practice helped a lot. Now I can hit a quarter 50 yards with a springer! Get comfortable with your gun. Learn the auxiliary hold find your guns favorite pellet. With practice you can become a pro. Air guns are a great sport and hobby but it takes practice and patience. Don't get frustrated and always have fun


I learned what little it is I know (about air rifles) from 2 or 3 websites of air gun sellers off the internet. I went on these reputable sites and started asking questions. All were really helpful.

Hitting a quarter from 50 yrds is pretty darn good. Are you shooting prone when you do this?

Thanks for the intel phoenix!


----------



## hydride

I just bought this gun and it's one of the best gamo air rifle I've come across! :sniper: There are quite a few pests around which I'm planning to hit up, but so far I've just been target practicing and adjusting the scope. Wonderful information so far!


----------



## Donguarm

This is my favorite springer. has plenty enough firepower for hunting small game at a reasonable distance.


----------

